# Manufacturers Week -Autoglym - Super Resin Polish



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

As its Autoglym Week this week - we thought we would pick a few of their Products to talk about -

First off has to be Super Resin Polish - Im sure Most people have tried SRP and a lot of us started out with this polish - :thumb:








[/URL][/IMG]

Super Resin Polish is suitable for all types and colours of paint. Light scratches, swirls, stains and scuffs vanish leaving your paintwork like new. It restores gloss to dull surfaces, is simple to use and will never dry hard or become difficult to remove.

Super Resin Polish can be used on both new and old paintwork, it doesn't have to be in poor condition. A light coating will improve the condition of any vehicle.

Super Resin Polish is a legend in the world of car care and you will find a bottle on the shelf in any true car enthusiast's garage.

Pro Tip: If Super Resin Polish is used, there is no need to use Ultra Deep Shine as well

It has even won one of DW prestige awards

Check it out here http://www.autoglym.com/news_articles/super-resin-polish-wins-again


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

This will always have a place on my shelf :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Was the first polish i bought even before i knew about detailing


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

The one single product that ignited my detailing flame. I used it on a W reg Ford Focus and couldn't believe what it did for the car - I was still using fairy liquid in a single bucket back then (sorry for swearing).

However, that didn't stop SRP doing its thing ans leaving a great finish on the car. As already mentioned, it'll always have a place on my shelf.


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Got a bottle in the shed. Can't wait for some better weather so that I can get out and use it.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

I was running low on this polish and was surprised when I got some at Christmas with the applicator pad off a relative, my mrs likes the way her car looks after I've used it


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I remember using this with my dad back in the days of washing his car. I cannot remember not having this at any point since then and now.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a lot of time for the AutoGlym range be it the retail range or the professional range.

Every one of their products does what it says on the label....they are all made in the UK and they make all their own products in house and dont rebrand like so many names do now.

I think the below photo shows my loyalty to the brand  (that was a recent restocking order not my full collection!)


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Terrific stuff. The combination of very mild abrasion + chemical paint cleaners just works wonders.

I used some last summer to remove really stubborn white cream / grease handprints off an older car, which it did quite easily and then cleaned up the rest of the paintwork with SRP and topped it with EGP and the car still looks half decent, even though I know that it hasn't been cleaned in at least 6 months.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Like many others the first polish purchased, great product and is one the staple products in the AG range


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I got it in a kit when we got my wife's polo. Didn't even really know what it was for till I visited this site! 
Easy to use and gives a great surface


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I use this on my daily hack, great product


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've always been a fan and big user of the Autoglym range & won't use anything else.

You can never have too many bottles of SRP lurking around, fantastic product. :thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I have 3 bottles of varying age and size in the garage, I love the stuff.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Fancy Winning a bottle check it out here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=355376


----------

